# Other ways of testing for SIBO other than breath tests?



## 18819 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think I might have SIBO but I eat a pretty strick diet and I get sick on every little thing it seems so I just stick to what I know to be safe.Also I never drink any sugary stuff because of having blood sugar swings.I want to get tested for SIBO but I would like to find a way other than having to drink anything or have someone stick something down my throat into my intestine to check it out.Just wanted to see if anyone knew of any other ways that you can be tested to see if you have SIBO?ThanksJim


----------

